# Handsome beast !!



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just received the MMM and flicking through I discovered the picture of our 660sp on the top of page 277. I can't aggree more with the good write up about the Adria's and we are so sorry to have to sell because of my health. If there were any doubts about the Adria, please read the article.


Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

"Hello"................Oh sorry I thought you called me... :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

How many times; dont call me at the office..........oh, TAXI


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Come on boys, no competition :roll: 

Maddie


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We'll be Saturday at the Peterborough show as day visitors if anybody would like to see the motorhome.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------

